# Backlighting



## orionmystery (Sep 18, 2015)

So i have been fooling around with backlighting a lot lately. It doesn't always work but it sure is a lot of fun! Feel free to hop over to my Flickr stream to check out the usual (front) lighting shots!

Beautiful, elegant white moth with backlighting. Geometridae, Ennominae
Ourapteryx sp., ID credit: Roger Kendrick. Montane forest of Pahang, Malaysia.



Ourapteryx sp._MG_3184 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

Backlit Leaf-mimic katydid (Pseudophyllinae, Phyllomimini (Tettigoniidae) - Acauloplacella sp.?. Lowland forest, Malaysia.



Pseudophyllinae_MG_3647 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr
No prize for guessing what that whitish spot is! 

Right place at the right time. Backlit shot of a molting Banded Flower Mantis nymph (Theopropus elegans). Malaysia.



Theopropus elegans_MG_3559 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

Bad hair day!



Backlit caterpillar_MG_0246 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

Backlit teneral cicada resting on its old exoskeleton, while waiting for its body to harden before making its first flight. Malaysia. 



Emerging cicada_MG_3916 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

New skin old skin. Backlit shot of a newly molted house centipede (Scutigeridae) in "mantis shrimp" color scheme. Selangor, Malaysia.



Scutigeridae_MG_0341 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

Backlit Forest Leaf Grasshopper (Systella rafflesii). Montane forest of Pahang, Malaysia.



Systella rafflesii_MG_2893 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr

This one was a failure but I didn't have a proper (smaller) diffuser yet at that time. Diffuser can be seen at bottom left.



Dendrelaphis formosus_MG_8239 copy by Kurt (Orionmystery) G, on Flickr


----------



## Crusty (Sep 18, 2015)

Excellent images.  The back lighting on the moth is dramatic.

Dave


----------



## waday (Sep 18, 2015)

I love that caterpillar!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 18, 2015)

Excellent, as always, and a whole new look.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2015)

Wonderful! Bad Hair Day is outstandingly beautiful. Well-done, as always.


----------



## limr (Sep 18, 2015)

Outstanding! The molting mantis is just stunning.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 18, 2015)

Superb!


----------



## Braineack (Sep 18, 2015)

Success 

using tapatalk.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for looking and commenting, Dave, Wade, tirediron, Derrel, _*Leonore*_, JacaRanda, Braineack. Much appreciated.




Crusty said:


> Excellent images.  The back lighting on the moth is dramatic.
> 
> Dave





waday said:


> I love that caterpillar!





tirediron said:


> Excellent, as always, and a whole new look.





Derrel said:


> Wonderful! Bad Hair Day is outstandingly beautiful. Well-done, as always.





limr said:


> Outstanding! The molting mantis is just stunning.





JacaRanda said:


> Superb!





Braineack said:


> Success
> 
> using tapatalk.


----------

